# Yapmak vs yapmayı



## Ramisadeh

Hi again
I think that the question is self explanatory
When should we use yapmak as an object and when should we use yapmayı (along of course with the other verbs not just Yapmak)

Koşu yapmak severim
Koşu yapmayı severim

Are these both correct, do they mean the same thing?


----------



## Muttaki

_Koşu yapmak severim_ is wrong. But you could say _Koşu yapmağı severim._ So you have to add the "ı/i" suffix in both cases.

I don't really know the difference between _Koşu yapmayı_ and _Koşu yapmağı_. In the first one "ı/i" suffix comes to _Koşu yapma_ and in the second to _Koşu yapmak_. To me it sounds like in the first one you are implying more that it is you who run like I like that I run. But in _koşu yapmak_ you are saying it in general, to run.


----------



## Ramisadeh

Why then turks say
yapmak isterim
Olmak isterim
And so on

Does it depend on the following verb?


----------



## Rallino

Muttaki said:


> _Koşu yapmak severim_ is wrong. But you could say _Koşu yapmağı severim._ So you have to add the "ı/i" suffix in both cases.
> 
> I don't really know the difference between _Koşu yapmayı_ and _Koşu yapmağı_. In the first one "ı/i" suffix comes to _Koşu yapma_ and in the second to _Koşu yapmak_. To me it sounds like in the first one you are implying more that it is you who run like I like that I run. But in _koşu yapmak_ you are saying it in general, to run.



Both are correct indeed, but written language favours y over ğ. Especially for the accusative. Even in spoken language, I know people who say _yapma*y*ı_ in the accusative, but _yapma*ğ*a _in the dative.

For the learners, it's advisable to use *y* both when writing and speaking.


----------



## Ramisadeh

Please can someone respond to my last reply


----------



## Rallino

İstemek is compatible with infinitives. It's an exception. You need the accusative for other verbs.


----------



## Muttaki

_Koşu yapmak istiyorum_ is correct but _Koşu yapmak severim_ is wrong. You must say _Koşu yapmayı severim _or _Koşu yapmayı seviyorum._


----------



## ahocan

Muttaki said:


> _Koşu yapmak severim_ is wrong. But you could say _Koşu yapmağı severim._ So you have to add the "ı/i" suffix in both cases.
> 
> I don't really know the difference between _Koşu yapmayı_ and _Koşu yapmağı_. In the first one "ı/i" suffix comes to _Koşu yapma_ and in the second to _Koşu yapmak_. To me it sounds like in the first one you are implying more that it is you who run like I like that I run. But in _koşu yapmak_ you are saying it in general, to run.



there is no 'koşu yapmağı' in Türkish instead we say 'yapmayı'.


----------



## Muttaki

ahocan said:


> there is no 'koşu yapmağı' in Türkish instead we say 'yapmayı'.


Yes, there is. It is not used in daily life but in books you can see it.


----------



## Rallino

To be noted that even if it is spelt as yapmağı, it would be pronounced as yapmağa/yapmaa. As it sounds extremely robotic if one fully produces the -ı at the end.


----------



## ahocan

in which book you saw it. i have never seen _yapmağı so far._


----------



## Muttaki

There is nothing special about _yapmağı_ but if you add -ı/-i suffix to an infinitive verb which ends with -mek/-mak, it becomes -ğı/-ği. This is a quote from the Turkish poet İsmet Özel:

_İsabetli bir tutumla başka her şeyi bırakıp şiire emek vermeği kendime iş edinmiştim.
_
You can find thousands of examples like this in thousands of books.


----------



## Muttaki

Another example:

_Ben gelmedim dâvâ için benim işim sevi için
Dostun evi gönüllerdir gönüller yapmağa geldim.

Yunus Emre_


----------



## Muttaki

Rallino said:


> To be noted that even if it is spelt as yapmağı, it would be pronounced as yapmağa/yapmaa. As it sounds extremely robotic if one fully produces the -ı at the end.


Does _yapmağa_ really stand for _yapmağı?_ Or is it _yapmağa?_


----------



## Rallino

It stands for yapmağı. I don't think any native speaker would pronounce *ğı *there. It's the same thing that happens when you say sokağı. Many people would just say "sokağa bulamadım", instead of sokağı. However, yapmağı sounds really bad.

By the way, vermeği and vermeyi sound pretty much the same. I wonder if İsmet Özel didn't simply misspell the word. Can you find an infinitive in the accusative that has back vowels (a, ı, o, u)?


----------



## Muttaki

Again from İsmet Özel:
_
 Gönlüm son dem denilebilecek bir ömür kesitinde bir daha münasebetsizlik edip son model arabalarını tıkır tıkır yürütenlerin, sigortalı gemilerini hışır hışır yüzdürenlerin işlerine burnumu sokma teşebbüsünde bulunmağı çok isterdi._


----------



## Muttaki

And though _vermeği_ and _vermeyi_ sound similar, not exactly the same actually, they are different things as you know. One is the accusative of _vermek_ and the other of _verme_.


----------



## Rallino

Of course, but you know how close ğ and y become when they're in the vicinity of _e_ or _i_. Hence the common misspelling _deyil_. I sometimes have to consciously think if it's a _ğ_ or a _y_, typically in the words _çiy/çiğ_. I pronounce them the same way.



> Again from İsmet Özel:
> _
> Gönlüm son dem denilebilecek bir ömür kesitinde bir daha münasebetsizlik edip son model arabalarını tıkır tıkır yürütenlerin, sigortalı gemilerini hışır hışır yüzdürenlerin işlerine burnumu sokma teşebbüsünde bulunmağı çok isterdi._



Interesting! It's not a misspelling then.  For the record, I would also personally pronounce that as _bulunma*ğa* çok isterdi_ if I were reading it out loud.


----------



## ahocan

Dear Muttaki, i think you misunderstood me. if you want to learn a language you should learn the language people use not the history or literature use   we never use yapmağı, yapmağa, bulmağa, bulunmağı.etc. i hope now you will understand me.


----------



## Muttaki

ahocan said:


> Dear Muttaki, i think you misunderstood me. if you want to learn a language you should learn the language people use not the history or literature use   we never use yapmağı, yapmağa, bulmağa, bulunmağı.etc. i hope now you will understand me.


By saying we who are you referring to? Are you a group of authorities who decides what is wrong or right? Or if it is the Turks that you are referring to, you should learn that there are many people in Turkey who say _yapmağı, yapmağa, bulmağa_ etc.


----------



## ahocan

i am Turkish and i have studied at university i met lots of people i know lots of people but i have never heard yapmağı yapmağa etc.


----------

